# Health News 6th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

*Testosterone patch beats diabetes (and boosts libido!)*
Like many Type 2 diabetics, when he was first diagnosed Charles Lawson was overweight -  and despondent. 'I'd just lost my oomph,' recalls the 68-year-old teacher. Diabetes UK comments.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...erone-patch-beats-diabetes-boosts-libido.html

*Diabetic girl 'must wait three years' for vital kit (front page story)*
A FOUR-YEAR-OLD Scots girl who has diabetes has been told she will have to wait three years for a vital insulin pump her parents say is the safest way to manage her condition. The lack of equipment for diabetic children has been branded a "national scandal" by one leading charity.

http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/scotland/Diabetic-girl-must-wait-three.6202651.jp 

*How to shed middle-age spread: Banish the dangerous spare tyre in just six weeks*
Millions of us suffer from it - the dangerously unhealthy spare tyre that won't budge. But doctors now claim a new diet can banish it in six weeks. And best of all, juicy steaks and glasses of wine are allowed! There comes a point in everyone's life when they start to expand around the waist. For some, it's an eternal battle that just becomes harder-fought with age. For others, it is the first unpleasant realisation that you can no longer eat what you like without spilling over your jeans. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/diets/article-1263801/How-shed-middle-age-spread.html


*Hundreds of newborn babies could be saved if mothers breastfeed, claims report*
Hundreds of newborn babies would be saved each year if more women breastfed their children, according to a report. The U.S. cost analysis said that the deaths of nearly 900 babies would be prevented each year, along with billions of dollars, if 90per cent of American women breastfed their babies for the first six months of life.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ved-mothers-breastfeed-claims-U-S-report.html

*Doctors to give 'fit notes' instead of sick notes*
Workers who are off sick for longer than seven days will from now on receive so-called fit notes instead of sick notes from their GPs. Doctors will still be able to say someone is not fit for work, but they will also be able to spell out aspects of jobs workers can still perform.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/diets/article-1263801/How-shed-middle-age-spread.html

*Pregnancy exercise 'slims babies'*

Light exercise during pregnancy may improve the future health of a child by controlling weight in the womb, New Zealand and US researchers say. Overweight or obese mums are more likely to have larger babies which could be at higher risk of health problems later in life.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8599793.stm

*Tories accused over cancer drugs pledge*

George Osborne was accused of spending money that does not exist as his promise to fund new cancer drugs was questioned by a leading health think tank. Professor John Appleby, chief economist of the King's Fund, said the Tories were indulging in a "sleight of hand" in pledging to spend ?200 million a year on licensed drugs that have yet to be approved by National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence, (NICE), the medicines advisory board.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article7088001.ece


----------

